# My Ranitomeya amazonica



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

Just wanted to share with you guys my new Ranitomeya amazonica pair..




























Thanks.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

full tank shot?

And nice frogs !


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

did you just get them? Looks line they are digging the film canister already.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Cute little guys


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Niiiiice! I too want to see a full tank shot.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice! I'm hoping to get a pair soon!


----------



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the replays.
I got them a few weeks ago, I saw the male calling today. keeping my fingers crossed.

This is the tank just before they moved in. very basic








Here are some more vivs. It's still a work in progress.The one with the splashbacks is a temporary viv until I'll have some time to make a better one.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice. Just keep in mind that there is no such thing as _Ranitomeya amazonica_. It is a locality of _Ranitomeya ventrimaculata._


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

in fairness those have had a lot of confusion and amazonicus was considered a separate species at one point.

james


----------



## champagnerob (May 10, 2010)

I'm a noob, but ran across this. What do you guys think? Also i've never seen one that looks exactly like that one.

Spectacular unknown species found in Amazon - Yahoo! News


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

champagnerob said:


> I'm a noob, but ran across this. What do you guys think? Also i've never seen one that looks exactly like that one.
> 
> Spectacular unknown species found in Amazon - Yahoo! News


That's R. Benedicta - available for around $400 in the US


----------

